# Opting out of a PM conversation.



## theclaud (18 Jan 2011)

Supposing I strike up a PM conversation with lots of people at once in the "Invitation" mode (it's possible, gregarious sort that I am). Some are interested and some think "WTF? I can barely remember who this person is and now my inbox pings every time she or one of her ridiculous associates [no names mentioned] cracks an idiotic pun". Can the irritated person opt out of the conversation? I haven't yet found a button for this...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2011)

Odd. I was just thinking "WTF? I can barely remember who this person is and now my inbox pings every time she or one of her ridiculous associates [no names mentioned] cracks an idiotic pun". 

Then I got over myself.


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Odd. I was just thinking "WTF? I can barely remember who this person is and now my inbox pings every time she or one of her ridiculous associates [no names mentioned] cracks an idiotic pun".
> 
> Then I got over myself.





Yebbut that's a fairly small conversation. You can have 50 people involved, and it can get out of control...


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2011)

Sorry, at present, no - you can't remove yourself without deleting the entire conversation.

I've made a suggestion in the IPS forums to add an opt-out option.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> Sorry, at present, no - you can't remove yourself without deleting the entire conversation.
> 
> I've made a suggestion in the IPS forums to add an opt-out option.
> 
> ...



So if the recipient deletes the conversation they won't get any subsequent responses? I'm just worried about becoming an accidental spammer...


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2011)

Can you just try something for me?

A while ago you included me in a PM along with several others (about 18 or so of us).

I'll reply to the PM with a test message (_apologies in advance to everyone else in the conversation_) - so it brings the conversation to the front of your messanger.

Once you see it, BLOCK me from the conversation (_click the BLOCK link next to my name on the left_).

Now send a test message into that same conversation so I can check whether I recieve your test message or not?

Then lastly send me a new, independent PM, to advise that you've done all of the above (which should prove that I'm blocked from the conversation, but not blocked from receiving PMs from you).

If this works, then anyone on a multi-recipient PM can ask the original sender to block them and that should remove them from the conversation.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> Can you just try something for me?
> 
> A while ago you included me in a PM along with several others (about 18 or so of us).
> 
> ...



I can't block you - you are unblockable, as befits your status...


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2011)

Ah, damn, that won't help much then.

Perhaps you could start one with a few CC friends - just for testing purposes.

I just need to know whether the BLOCK works carte blanche for that person (and they can no longer PM you), or just for that isolated conversation (and you have have future PM exchanges with them).

Once I know I can advise the general membership how to go about it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> Ah, damn, that won't help much then.
> 
> Perhaps you could start one with a few CC friends - just for testing purposes.
> 
> ...



Ok Cool. Got to dash so I'll do it later or tomorrow if no one beats me to it, and report back.

Thanks!


----------



## 661-Pete (18 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> A while ago you included me in a PM along with several others (about 18 or so of us).


I must admit, I'm a bit bewildered here.
What's with this 18 people in a single PM then? 

I thought, "PM" stood for "Personal Message" which in my language stands for a message to a _person_ (singular) i.e. one-to-one. If you're sending to that many, it can't really be 'personal' can it? More like one of those Xmas round-robins .

I must confess, I did sent *one*, and just one, PM to two recipients at once (since the upgrade to IPB). But I was absolutely sure they wouldn't descend to fisticuffs !


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Jan 2011)

As Lee says. I mean, you might be organising a ride and want to PM a few dozen likely people for it or some such.


----------



## 661-Pete (18 Jan 2011)

TheDoctor said:


> As Lee says. I mean, you might be organising a ride and want to PM a few dozen likely people for it or some such.


Yup maybe, but please don't use that example. The 'Help' page definitely says "Personal":


> *Personal Messenger*
> How to send personal messages, track them, edit your messenger folders and archive stored messages.


----------



## MacB (18 Jan 2011)

661-Pete said:


> Yup maybe, but please don't use that example. The 'Help' page definitely says "Personal":



Pete, it's the same as sending an e-mail to multiple recipients and there's plenty of reasons you might wish to do so. The only problem seems to be that every comment is automatically treated as a 'reply all'.


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2011)

661-Pete said:


> I must admit, I'm a bit bewildered here.
> What's with this 18 people in a single PM then?
> 
> I thought, "PM" stood for "Personal Message" which in my language stands for a message to a _person_ (singular) i.e. one-to-one. If you're sending to that many, it can't really be 'personal' can it? More like one of those Xmas round-robins .
> ...



You wot? You use the PM function as you wish, Pete, and I'll do the same. And don't worry- you are not one of the recipients I intend to trouble.


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2011)

*Personal* message (_posted to a restricted list of recipients that you chose_) as opposed to *public* (_posted on the open forums_).

I'll close this thread for now. TC let me have a PM when you've given it a try.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

